# Lava Rock Stove set up Help!!



## Ken Testa (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi! I just bought a Regency U39 Gas Stove. It was the floor display model in showroom of a nearby stove store. I brought it home and I'm setting it up. the instructions for setting up the gas log set shows placing platinum embers on the sides of the log and lava rock under and around the log set. i'm confused by all the products that are available. What I have that came with the stove is about 20 flat round silver "discs" I think they are what the instructions refer to as  "platinum embers", about 10 small (1/4 to 1/2" lava rock) and there seems to be some rock wool attached to the gas los themselves. What is my best bet for a realistic looking fire. I went on line and shopped gas fireplace sites and I came across quite a variety of products. I found standard 1/4 - 1/2" lava rock. Square fibrous "platinum Bright embers", a product called "MEECO'S RED DEVIL 585 Glowing Embers", that appears to be rock wool with vermiculite. Can someone please help me with my best option for a nice flame. The stoves instructions talk about "Platinum embers", lava rock but no mention of rock wool even thought there's some on the logs. Thanks much. Ken

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=platinum brgight embers


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 2, 2013)

Ken Testa said:


> Hi! I just bought a Regency U39 Gas Stove. It was the floor display model in showroom of a nearby stove store. I brought it home and I'm setting it up. the instructions for setting up the gas log set shows placing platinum embers on the sides of the log and lava rock under and around the log set. i'm confused by all the products that are available. What I have that came with the stove is about 20 flat round silver "discs" I think they are what the instructions refer to as  "platinum embers", about 10 small (1/4 to 1/2" lava rock) and there seems to be some rock wool attached to the gas los themselves. What is my best bet for a realistic looking fire. I went on line and shopped gas fireplace sites and I came across quite a variety of products. I found standard 1/4 - 1/2" lava rock. Square fibrous "platinum Bright embers", a product called "MEECO'S RED DEVIL 585 Glowing Embers", that appears to be rock wool with vermiculite. Can someone please help me with my best option for a nice flame. The stoves instructions talk about "Platinum embers", lava rock but no mention of rock wool even thought there's some on the logs. Thanks much. Ken
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=platinum brgight embers


 
What YOU consider a nice flame, someone else might consider fugly. Do yourself a favor & don't do anything with your lava rock, rockwool or platinum embers. Get your logs set up on the pins & in the locations specified by your manual. Close the front, secure it & light your burner. After about 20 minutes, you may need to adjust the air shutter to get the flames looking good. They should be slightly blue near the burner & yellow at the tips.Once you are satisfied with the appearance, if you have rockwool, place your embers on the burner so that the edges of the embers are just being hit by the flames coming out of the burner ports. Long needle-nosed pliers are very good for this application. Try to keep any of the embers from getting too close to the pilot...Place the platinum embers in a similar fashion. The slight impingement of the flames will cause the edges of the embers to glow. That's the effect you are looking for. The lava racks can be placed anywhere, but not over the burner ports. They are meant to represent charcoal remains from the wood logs.


----------



## Ken Testa (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks much but, Where does the Rick wool go. So the lava rocks don't glow?  They just look like burned wood cinders? What glows like burning embers? Platinum embers? Rock wool? Does the rock wool go onto the logs. That's what it  looks like was done on my stove previously. Thanks Much. I'm confused (obviously!!)




DAKSY said:


> What YOU consider a nice flame, someone else might consider fugly. Do yourself a favor & don't do anything with your lava rock, rockwool or platinum embers. Get your logs set up on the pins & in the locations specified by your manual. Close the front, secure it & light your burner. After about 20 minutes, you may need to adjust the air shutter to get the flames looking good. They should be slightly blue near the burner & yellow at the tips.Once you are satisfied with the appearance, if you have rockwool, place your embers on the burner so that the edges of the embers are just being hit by the flames coming out of the burner ports. Long needle-nosed pliers are very good for this application. Try to keep any of the embers from getting too close to the pilot...Place the platinum embers in a similar fashion. The slight impingement of the flames will cause the edges of the embers to glow. That's the effect you are looking for. The lava racks can be placed anywhere, but not over the burner ports. They are meant to represent charcoal remains from the wood logs.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 3, 2013)

Ken Testa said:


> Thanks much but, Where does the Rick wool go. So the lava rocks don't glow?  They just look like burned wood cinders? What glows like burning embers? Platinum embers? Rock wool? Does the rock wool go onto the logs. That's what it  looks like was done on my stove previously. Thanks Much. I'm confused (obviously!!)


 
Put the rockwool & the platinum embers near the burner ports, but don't block them. The lava rocks do not glow. If you want to put the rockwool on the logs, go for it, but it doesn't belong there.


----------

